# Altec Lansing Lautsprecher



## Cardi (11. September 2006)

Kann mir vllt jemand weiter helfen? Ich wollte mir ein Notebook mit Altec Lansing Lautsprechern kaufen. Hat jemand bereits erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?
Sind die auch für's TV sehn oder evt. DVD kucken geeignet?

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann bitte melden.

Cardi


----------



## akrite (12. September 2006)

...ich gehe mal davon aus, Du möchtest Dir das HP Pavilion kaufen !? Was verstehst Du unter TV/DVD-tauglich ? Also ich schaue mittlerweile lange genug über den Fujitsu/Siemens DVB-T-USB-Stick TV und finde der Klang ist gut. Natürlich nichts für Hifi-Fans oder Dolby-SR o.ä. . Allerdings kommen sie nicht an den Klang/Sound von meinem alten Compaq-Notebook wo das Sound System in Sandwich-Bauweise unter das eigentliche Notebook zusammen mit den zusätzlich Akkus und CD-ROM geklemmt war - war ein echt tolles Notebook für 1998.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

